# Boulder Colorado vintage bike swap  6/20



## cycletruck (Jun 4, 2009)

Boulder Vintage Bike Swap
Saturday
June 20, 2009
6am to 2pm

Farmers' Market
Central Park
1300 Canyon Blvd
Boulder, CO 80302

OldBikeSwap.com 

Keith Murdock

Robert Plant even came by in 2008. Hundreds of vintage and classic bikes and parts, for sale or trade, brought in by the truckload from Nebraska, Wyoming, and all over Colorado. Just a one day, once a year event - don't miss it!

Started in 1998, this the 12th year for the bicycle swap. It has been a regular part Boulder's Walk & Bike events now handled by Community Cycles. It is held with the Farmer's Market on the Central Park lawn.

Come early and park free behind the bank.


----------



## cycletruck (May 31, 2010)

It will be saturday the 19th this year 2010. I will have alot of cool items from a closed denver schwinn shop


----------

